# FA INW Sale - DIY Concentrates - All Day Vapes



## YeOldeOke (17/5/18)

When you have to manage the ingredients for 75+ complex juices, you need a system for ordering.

So I wrote a system. Is a great system, ja. Except there was a tiny flaw in a formula, go figure.

Which led us to over order by some margin at our latest order.

So we are having a sale of this excess stock.

54 flavours of FlavourArt and Inawera concentrates at below cost, while stocks last.

30ml FlavourArt - R39
30ml Inawera - R59
30ml of our proprietary Menthol Mix - R59

PLUS - All come in genuine Chubby Gorilla bottles with childproof caps.

Our standard nationwide shipping applies - Free over R350, just R35 under.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/diy-sale-concentrates/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/5/18)

We also have 30ml genuine Chubby Gorilla bottles with child proof caps on sale for only R9.99!

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/chubby-gorilla-30ml/


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/5/18)

YeOldeOke said:


> We also have 30ml genuine Chubby Gorilla bottles with child proof caps on sale for only R9.99!
> 
> https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/chubby-gorilla-30ml/
> 
> ...



Fantastic! @YeOldeOke please advise whether the INW Biscuit is old or new formulation?


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/5/18)

@Rude Rudi 
AFAIK Biscuit wasn't reformulated, but if it was it would be the new one as these concentrates were ordered recently.
Their reformulation took place before March 2017.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (7/6/18)

Further price drop on our remaining stock!

Flavourart 30ml only R39!
Inawera 30ml only R59!

PLUS - All come in genuine Chubby Gorilla bottles with childproof caps.

Our standard nationwide shipping applies - Free over R350, just R35 under.

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/diy-sale-concentrates/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/6/18)

YeOldeOke said:


> Further price drop on our remaining stock!
> 
> Flavourart 30ml only R39!
> Inawera 30ml only R59!
> ...



Yeah - order placed 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (21/6/18)

We still have some stock available at these ridiculous prices!.

We also have a sale on our DIY 'One Shot' premixed concentrates (75+ flavours) until 30 June 2018.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/massive-diy-one-shot-discounts-promotion-at-all-day-vapes.t51039/


----------

